# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Cfrare Shikoni ...

## AuGuSt_

Dhe thone pastaj Te Ren Syri (natyrisht qe po ) :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AuGuSt_

Cfare shikoni

----------


## AuGuSt_

Cfare shikoni

----------


## White_Angel

> Cfare shikoni





nje mashkull (portreti i tij) dhe nje femer lakuriq. Dmth pjesa e hundes se tij eshte kemba e saj dhe vazhdon tek balli i tij . nje femer qe eshte si e shtrire dhe ka njerin krah te ngritur lart. pjesa e flokeve te hequra te tij tek balli  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Cfare Shikoni*   Eshte  teper e veshtire per tu perceptuar se ne realitet nuk ekziston ..

----------


## AuGuSt_

*Cfare Shikoni*

----------


## AuGuSt_

Na ndodh shpesh qe kur shikojme dicka truri une vihet ne pune dhe mudohet ti japi nje trajte apo nje forme objektit qe shikojme .Vizitoni kete faqe per te kuptuar me mire iluzionet  *http://dragon.uml.edu/psych/illusion.html*

----------


## La_Lune

Tek postimi nr#6 duket nje gote ose me sakt nje kupe .... dhe ty fytyra shimpanxersh perball njeri tjetrit :P

----------

